# Anyone driving back to Europe in July or August?



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I want to drive back to Europe from Dubai this month or in August. Has anyone done this or are they planning to? I would ideally like to go with someone else. 

I'm think the best plan would be to drive to Alexandria in Egypt then take the ferry to Italy. Any other suggestions? 

My objective is to get back to the UK without flying, due to my phobia. 

Is there any way of getting back via boat?

I would be very grateful for any suggestions or help. 

Thanks

Ed


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm curious....if you have a phobia, how did you get here in the first place??


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm curious....if you have a phobia, how did you get here in the first place??


I flew here, as traumatic as it was. I also managed to do two more trips last year but I just don't think I can take another one, as it gets worse every time I fly. Also, the last two were very short notice, both booked a few days before flying. I can't even bring myself to book my flight back at the end of July.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Ed_C said:


> I flew here, as traumatic as it was. I also managed to do two more trips last year but I just don't think I can take another one, as it gets worse every time I fly. Also, the last two were very short notice, both booked a few days before flying. I can't even bring myself to book my flight back at the end of July.


Have you tried taking a light sedative before you fly (valium)? worked for my sister - and once she did that a few times she got over her phobia and can fly normally now.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> I flew here, as traumatic as it was. I also managed to do two more trips last year but I just don't think I can take another one, as it gets worse every time I fly. Also, the last two were very short notice, both booked a few days before flying. I can't even bring myself to book my flight back at the end of July.


 that sucks. The husband of one of my friends also suffers from this yet they still managed to go on two trips last year. The difference is that he doesn't have to travel alone (although the experience is very difficult on my friend, very stressful) and he gets heavily sedated a few hours before boarding and even more during the flight, but the anxiety he suffers before the trips is horrible. Driving back home sounds like quite an adventure but I've read that driving to Saudi is the challenging part. You may want to call the Saudi Embassy or Consulate here to see if this can be done at all. And of course, you'll need someone to drive back with you, can't go on such a road trip alone! Sorry to hear about your condition. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

basc said:


> Have you tried taking a light sedative before you fly (valium)? worked for my sister - and once she did that a few times she got over her phobia and can fly normally now.


Valium is banned in the UAE.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Have a read of the book "They Saddle Dogs" by Greg Hunt. It's a true story by a guy who lived in Abu Dhabi who drove back home to the UK, great book! 
I got a copy from Borders in Dubai Marina Mall
Although in the book they did the trip in the early 90s I think it would still be useful now. If I recall correctly they got through Saudi by getting a 72hr Transit visa, told the authorities that his mate was his cousin, then drove all the way without stopping...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just typed in my nokia sat nav. it came up with a route, 84 hours non stop from the villa project in dubai to nottingham england. sorted......
although you go through saudi, the rest seems easy..... and would be enjoyable.
I think if 2 of you did 10 hours per day each, 4 days! sorted.


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

There is also the minor issue of driving through Syria, where btw, there is a slight "skirmish" going on....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Cruise?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

NYC4Life said:


> There is also the minor issue of driving through Syria, where btw, there is a slight "skirmish" going on....


Very true. I was planning to do this route early next year but have put the whole thing on hold until Syria is in a better way.

Drive home - Google Maps


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Very true. I was planning to do this route early next year but have put the whole thing on hold until Syria is in a better way.
> 
> Drive home - Google Maps


Amazing, take me with you!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think planning to do it non stop without a few hotel nightstops on the way will be very tough. I drove from Northern Ireland to the South of France non stop which was about 30 hours each way each including the ferries and it was very difficult to keep awake and alert for that long at the wheel.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Amazing, take me with you!


If I do it Izzy I'll be looking for passengers so definitely come along


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I think planning to do it non stop without a few hotel nightstops on the way will be very tough. I drove from Northern Ireland to the South of France non stop which was about 30 hours each way each including the ferries and it was very difficult to keep awake and alert for that long at the wheel.


I agree Felix, it would be very tough. Plus, it's probably a once in a lifetime journey / route so why not take some time, see the sites and enjoy it?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

if you do it, blog each event along the route and share it with us out here.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Is there any way of getting back via boat?


Ed, apologies for slightly hijacking your thread! Have you seen this? http://www.visemarline.com/en/homepage.php They run ferries between Alexandria and Venice. HTH


----------



## LockStockBarrel (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get propranolol over the counter in Dubai - very effective anti anxiety medication. I bought some at terminal 1 before flying home and it works!


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> They run ferries between Alexandria and Venice. HTH


Again, another quick geography lesson: (1) This would mean driving through Egypt... even if it is safe, (2) it would mean driving through Israel... with UAE (Dubai or AD) license plates... which.. isn't... really... uhmm.. doable.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Ativan is onboard a lot of aircraft but the policy on who can have it varies from airline to airline. You should be able to get it or a similar product supplied by a Doctor. It'll knock you out good and proper.

I've always thought driving home would be fairly amazing but there are of course all the problems already mentioned here.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

NYC4Life said:


> Again, another quick geography lesson: (1) This would mean driving through Egypt... even if it is safe, (2) it would mean driving through Israel... with UAE (Dubai or AD) license plates... which.. isn't... really... uhmm.. doable.


I think you may be in need of (1) re-reading the OP and (2) a geography lesson or a bit of research yourself.

The OP proposed driving to Alexandria and then getting a ferry to Italy - I simply supplied a link to a ferry company which would be of help to him. There is no need for him to go in to Israel and there is no reason why he shouldn't drive across Egypt.


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Sparkysair said:


> Ed, apologies for slightly hijacking your thread! Have you seen this? http://www.visemarline.com/en/homepage.php They run ferries between Alexandria and Venice. HTH


Hey, yes, thanks, I have seen that too. I think that is the quickest way. Drive to Alexandria then ferry to Venice then train to London.


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

LockStockBarrel said:


> You can get propranolol over the counter in Dubai - very effective anti anxiety medication. I bought some at terminal 1 before flying home and it works!


Thanks for the suggestion. I have never tried medication in the past as I have always wanted to face the fear to try and overcome it. However, it still seems to get worse every time, and I am also really scared between the time of booking my ticket and getting on the plane. 

I am realising that driving back is not really realistic and probably more dangerous. I'm still too scared to book the flight though. 

Does the ticket price increase nearer the time? I would probably be happier to book it a few days before, as I have done in the past.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Ed,

If you fly with Emirates the prices don't seem to change, at least the routes I use always cost the same (with the exception of Christmas time when they go up even more).

What if a friend or family member books the ticket for you and just lets you know a couple of days before you have to fly? Would that be an option? Sorry if it sounds silly


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Costa Cruises : Costa Favolosa : 16 Night Positioning (Dubai to Venice)

How about a nice cruise ?


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> If you fly with Emirates the prices don't seem to change, at least the routes I use always cost the same (with the exception of Christmas time when they go up even more).
> 
> What if a friend or family member books the ticket for you and just lets you know a couple of days before you have to fly? Would that be an option? Sorry if it sounds silly


Thanks. Well that would be an option but I will still know they have booked it so it wont really help my nerves. 

A friend who is an Emirates Cabin crew is going to try to come with me, but I'm not sure if that will make me worse or not. Possibly it keeps me relatively calm knowing there is no one to talk to and it stops me making a scene. If I am with a friend I will probably just let it all out and be a total nervous wreck.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ed_C said:


> Thanks. Well that would be an option but I will still know they have booked it so it wont really help my nerves.
> 
> A friend who is an Emirates Cabin crew is going to try to come with me, but I'm not sure if that will make me worse or not. Possibly it keeps me relatively calm knowing there is no one to talk to and it stops me making a scene. If I am with a friend I will probably just let it all out and be a total nervous wreck.



Have you tried hypnosis or acupuncture? Some people have had varying degrees of success using the 2 methods to help them overcome their fear. Worth a try.


----------



## Ed_C (Apr 28, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Have you tried hypnosis or acupuncture? Some people have had varying degrees of success using the 2 methods to help them overcome their fear. Worth a try.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am actually a big fan of Health Kinesiology which works on the same principle as acupuncture, (i.e the concept of energy flowing through the body) and I have found it very helpful for other issues. I have also tried to use it to help my fear of flying (with two different therapists) and it hasn't worked for that, at all. 

I have also tried hypnosis before, for another issue, and the therapist said he couldn't hypnotise me, I was too highly strung or something! I might try again though. Do you know a hypnotherapist in Dubai?


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

Scuse my ignorance here, but I thought it was EXTREMELY difficult to drive in Saudi without being a GCC citizen, you need to get a visa that includes "driving", and they are notoriously difficult to come by.

Total non-starter really OP, get on a boat.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

If anyone is actually going to drive this route, can get the visas in order for all the countries that require them, and would like some company (or another driver)... I am *SO *in.

(as long as work and family responsibilities don't get in the way).


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> I think you may be in need of (1) re-reading the OP and (2) a geography lesson or a bit of research yourself.
> 
> The OP proposed driving to Alexandria and then getting a ferry to Italy - I simply supplied a link to a ferry company which would be of help to him. There is no need for him to go in to Israel and there is no reason why he shouldn't drive across Egypt.


Hi Sparky. -- sorry didn't mean to come off sounding jerkish. Apologize if so. I guess I was questioning the premise of the OP. If he didn't want to fly, and wants get to Alexandria via car, wouldn't he have to drive through Israel? Unless u can take a ferry up the nile, etc.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

NYC4Life said:


> Hi Sparky. -- sorry didn't mean to come off sounding jerkish. Apologize if so. I guess I was questioning the premise of the OP. If he didn't want to fly, and wants get to Alexandria via car, wouldn't he have to drive through Israel? Unless u can take a ferry up the nile, etc.


Drive through Saudi to Jordan (Aqaba) and across Israel at Eilat to get into Egypt - is that what you mean? I don't think Israel would have a problem with a UAE car - but from what I remember at that border (I crossed on foot) - people taking cars across had to change number plates on their cars before proceeding into Israel. But if the OP did that route, he would have Israeli stamps in his passport, and therefore is blocked from going through Saudi if he is coming back.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

No worries NYC4Life, maybe I misinterpreted your post.

Basc is right as far as I know, there would be few difficulties entering Israel but the stamp in your passport and on the car's CDP could cause real issues at other borders. 

If you can drive across Saudi, the easiest route is to drive through to Aqaba in Jordan and take the ferry across to Nuweiba in Egypt, bypassing Israel completely http://www.abmaritime.com.jo/maritime.swf. If I am able to do it, I'll have to ship my car to Egypt (can't drive in Saudi) and then will be going in the opposite direction up in to Jordan, Syria, Lebanon etc.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

For anyone with a fear of flying:

You are more likely to be killed by a falling vending machine then you are to die in a plane crash.

Just a thought


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

where the heck did you come up with those stats? freakonomics?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No its available on science websites, its also more likely to be hit and killed by a meteor. 

On average there is a fatal accident every 52,000,000 million flights


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Ed, if you are looking for a passenger to join you, I might be interested. Assuming that we could turn it into a road trip with some interesting stops along the way, rather than just spending several days driving non-stop along highways. I have to warn you, I'm a photographer, so I would be hoping to record some interesting images along the way  If that sounds interesting, send me a mail and we can meet up for a coffee to discuss further.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

If one is seriously considering this trip, you may also want to take the weather situation into consideration. July/August are simply the worst time of the year to do such a trip. Especially if you want to "drive non-stop"....
dong this to a car in the scorching heat of the Middle East will guarantuee some breakdowns and possible repair requirements....needless to say that coming by at an appropriate mechanic shop may not be a given....


----------

